# Past Life Regression Therapy



## Starfish (Dec 18, 2004)

I know the idea of past lives is controversial (even unbelievable) to some. But I'm very interested to know if anyone is familiar with the concept of Past Life Regression therapy? Or has had it done themselves? The more I've read/learned/researched about PLT the more amazed and intrigued I am. Especially since PLT has shown such success for people with anxiety and phobias. Specifically those of unexplained origin. 

Any input would be very welcome.

Thanks,
Starfish


----------



## tainted_ (Feb 20, 2008)

I have always wanted to try it but have never found anyone who does it?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I'd love to have that done too.

No one around here specializes in it though.


----------



## Captain Woodchuck (Sep 24, 2005)

A counselor once told me that in my previous life I’d volunteered to experience SAD in my present life in order to reap certain spiritual benefits. Based on that information, I supposed it best to stop seeing her or trying to get cured from SA -I hadn‘t yet received said spiritual benefits. 

Been eagerly waiting, and waiting, year after year, for said spiritual benefits to arrive. Hope said spiritual benefits arrive shortly…not getting any younger.


----------



## Starfish (Dec 18, 2004)

Thanks for the replies.

CoconutHolder: what part of PA are you from? I could recommend someone, but insurance does not cover this type of therapy, and it is expensive. This is why I've never tried it. Oddly enough my insurance would cover "traditional" CBT with this same therapist, but will not cover PLT. Both involve talking, same office, same doctor. How they figure that makes sense I don't know. Feel free to PM me if you want more info.

Outsider: Thanks fot the link. I'm actually familiar with the concept. Very interesting indeed.

CaptainWoodchuck: From what I understand, the theory behind PLT is that for _some_ people certain fears, anxieties, or phobias they experience now, are related to a past life trauma that the body carries over through cell memory. Once it is resolved, the person gets better. With that said, I do believe that we gain spiritual benefit from struggles, 
however that doesn't mean we have to sit back and do nothing about them. I think I would find a new therapist.

Thanks again guys,
Starfish


----------

